# Powerhead for 29g planted? Any benefits?



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi, 

I have one question. I have 29g planted low tech with Fluval C3 HOB filter. 
Do I need a small powerhead to eliminate dead zones? Something like a Hydor Koralia Nano 240 gph or Marineland Maxi-Jet 400? 

Can I connect powerhead to Tetra Whisper 40 air pump?

Or better to install another HOB like Marineland Penguin 200B? 

My fishes are OK with the flow from powerhead or second filter? 
Harlequin Raspboras 
Angelfish
Draft Gourami
Bolivian ram
Platy
Corydoras
Ghost Shrimp, Amano, Blue


----------



## rdmustang1 (Oct 20, 2013)

EvilFish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have one question. I have 29g planted low tech with Fluval C3 HOB filter.
> Do I need a small powerhead to eliminate dead zones? Something like a Hydor Koralia Nano 240 gph or Marineland Maxi-Jet 400?
> ...


You want to avoid dead spots as bad bacteria or algae like to grow in stagnant water. Powerheads are a good way to fix this.

Most powerheads are stand-alone and you don't need an air pump.

You really only need another HOB filter if the one you have is undersized.

Your plants should show constant sign of motion. You don't want them being pushed down but some movement should be observable.

I have a Hydor Koralia nano 425 and I like it but the flow isn't as high as I was expecting.

Your fish will be fine. Just don't over do it.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Yeah my hydor nano 240 worked great on my 29 in combination with my Eheim 2215. Really helped cover the dead spots which were accumulating some algae before I added it.


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

There is a flow control on Hydor Koralia Nano 240/425 gph? 
Where I need to put it? On the middle?
It doesn't need a air pump? It's stand alone?


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

No flow control in mine. Only has one setting...full blast. I put mine on the side glass opposite of my spraybar tipped slightly down and towards the front glass. Moves the water in a good circular motion around the tank.


----------



## rdmustang1 (Oct 20, 2013)

EvilFish said:


> There is a flow control on Hydor Koralia Nano 240/425 gph?
> Where I need to put it? On the middle?
> It doesn't need a air pump? It's stand alone?


I don't think there is a flow control on either.

Placement depends on where you think there may be stagnant water. You might put your HOB filter on one side and the powerhead on the other.

Do you think there is a problem with flow? I had a 29 gallon with an Emperor 280 and I never thought I had a problem. Adding a powerhead won't hurt but it might not be necessary.

The Hydor powerheads cannot use air pumps. They are stand alone. You plug them into an electrical outlet and they just use an impeller to move the water.


----------



## rhody9 (Sep 7, 2012)

I was coming to ask a similar question, hope it's cool to jump in. I have a 29 gal with an eheim 2215. Currently, has a light fish load, I was going to add a few more fish and was thinking of adding a aquaclear 30 powerhead to work as a sponge filter but was concerned about too much flow. I run a aquaclear 50 in this manner along with an eheim 2217 in my 55 gal and it works great with the flow directed down the length of the tank. The 29 gal tank is more boxy, I was wondering if folks think if I add a aquaclear 30 if it will work or create a swirling vortex of doom?

Thanks


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

What will be better for 29g, 240gph or 425gph? I don't need a high flow? 

How about Marineland Maxi-Jet 400, what is Circulation mode?


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

The Trigger said:


> Yeah my hydor nano 240 worked great on my 29 in combination with my Eheim 2215. Really helped cover the dead spots which were accumulating some algae before I added it.




this.

I have up'd my lighting period and co2. No problem after installing a 240 on my 2215 in a 20g.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Think of it this way. The point is not to create too much flow. You want just enough to hit the areas where flow is weak and algae and mulm are accumulating. Circulation is all about distributing co2 and nutrients equally around the tank. You want to avoid blowing your plants around like they're caught in hurricane force winds. If you're filter isn't creating a steady circular flow in which all corners of the tank are getting equal flow, than a powerhead can't hurt to help avoid problems. The hydor nano works well for me to help the two corners directly under the spraybar which is opposite of it on the side glass. The spraybar pushes water across the length of the tank hits the glass that the powerhead is on and pushes water down into the corners. The powerhead subsequently catches this water on its way back towards the spraybar down by the substrate and forces it back towards the spraybar. This gives me a steady circular motion from top to bottom. An Aquaclear would do the same thing. Anything in the 200-300gph range would be suitable in my opinion


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks, can I place it near the heater? 
So, what is the best place to put it? I guess in the middle level?


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

I put it closer towards the top and yeah by my heater to help distribute the warm water evenly.


----------



## vanz (Dec 16, 2013)

I have dead spots in my 40g tank and want to use a powerhead also, but all I have is a tunze nanostream 6025. Will it chop up my white clouds and rummy nose tetras? I have a eheim ecco 2234 canister which has a pinpoint flow and doesn't get around the tank.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

vanz said:


> I have dead spots in my 40g tank and want to use a powerhead also, but all I have is a tunze nanostream 6025. Will it chop up my white clouds and rummy nose tetras? I have a eheim ecco 2234 canister which has a pinpoint flow and doesn't get around the tank.


I highly doubt it will suck anything into it. My hydor doesn't have spaces big enough to suck any fish in. Plus the fish are strong enough to get away from the suction even if they did get close enough to it


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

i just put a 400+ gph powerhead in my 125 to blow along the back glass behind the driftwood, at the bottom.

really like having the extra water movement


----------



## vanz (Dec 16, 2013)

The Trigger said:


> I highly doubt it will suck anything into it. My hydor doesn't have spaces big enough to suck any fish in. Plus the fish are strong enough to get away from the suction even if they did get close enough to it


Another question. My tunze model is 740 gph. This equals to about 19x turnover in my size tank. Is that way too much for the rummy and white clouds? I'll probably have it on the back glass middle right side and pointed towards the top of the middle of the front glass. Though, I guess the only way is to experiment though right?


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

vanz said:


> Another question. My tunze model is 740 gph. This equals to about 19x turnover in my size tank. Is that way too much for the rummy and white clouds? I'll probably have it on the back glass middle right side and pointed towards the top of the middle of the front glass. Though, I guess the only way is to experiment though right?


Seems a little extreme. Power heads are more about creating better circulation and less about turnover rate. Turnover rate applies more to filtration rather than powerheads, water pumps etc. my personal opinion is that your powerhead is a little too big for a 40g. Than again if there's no problems, the fish still swim around fine and there's no dead spots... I think you're good lol.


----------



## vanz (Dec 16, 2013)

The Trigger said:


> Seems a little extreme. Power heads are more about creating better circulation and less about turnover rate. Turnover rate applies more to filtration rather than powerheads, water pumps etc. my personal opinion is that your powerhead is a little too big for a 40g. Than again if there's no problems, the fish still swim around fine and there's no dead spots... I think you're good lol.


lol I'll report back on how they do. Would give the fish good excercise.


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

So, are you sure that a small powerhead (240 gph) is better for my 29g tank than a second HOB like a: Marineland Penguin 200B or 150B?










The price is the same - 27$.


----------



## Fishermike (Feb 24, 2013)

They're not really equivalent. I personally like having two HOBs on some tanks, especially when heavily stocked, as yours seems to be. I use an extension tube on one, so that I'm drawing water from different levels of the tank.

The extra HOB gives you redundancy, extra filtration capacity, and the ability to service the filters on an alternating basis, minimizing any recovery period for the beneficial bacteria population. Some would say the last isn't much of a concern in a heavily planted tank, but still...

Downsides of another HOB include increased evaporation rate, increased opportunity for fish to jump out (if your tank is covered to begin with), and increased gas exchange (not automatically a disadvantage, more of an issue if you're running CO2).

On the other hand, the powerhead lets you address any dead spots directly. You can place it pretty much wherever you need within the tank to get the flow you're looking for. 

Personally, in your situation (relatively heavily stocked tank), I'd go with a second HOB. Two appropriately sized HOBs is likely to give you plenty of flow, you're not likely to buffet your fish, and you get the benefit of additional filtration capacity.

Opinions differ, your mileage may vary...


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your option 

Can I add a small second HOB? Like Marineland Penguin 100B Filter? (100 GPH) and put there only the Seachem Matrix, Purigen and Filter Floss?

I can even add a small HOB + small powerhead.


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a Aquaclear 50 and a Aquaclear 30 on my 29 gallon. I also have a Koralia Nano 425 to help with the corners and disperse Co2 from a ceramic diffuser. It helped with clearing up some algae problems I was having in the corners.


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Hmmm... Marineland Penguin 100B doesn't have enough place to hold Sachem Matrix and Purigen...

Maybe API SUPERCLEAN 30? AquaClear 20? Fluval C2?



> It helped with clearing up some algae problems I was having in the corners.


What kind of algae? I have only brown algae (that starts to disappeared) and hair algae.

upd. I choose a second Fluval C3 as my second filter (AC30 won't fit with my hood).
10x filtration is not too much?


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

unless you want a fast flowing river tank, I can't imagine needing anything larger than the koralia nano. The flow is nice and wide and not so strong that the fish need to struggle. The other alternative is a oversized canister filter and a long spray bar. I use a Rena Xp-L on my 29g, I believe it is around 400gph.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

I fear canister filters due to possibility of leaks...
So, I prefer to add another Fluval C3 and a power head koralia nano 240gph.
I guess 2 x Fluval C3 (306gph) and powerhead will be enough.


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Is my idea of powerhead position and flow direction is good?


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

I installed second C3 with Matrix and Purigen. Big improvement in the water quality.

I put the powerhead at the upper level of the tank far from Hygrophila polysperma (without strong roots it fly away). I hope my Bamboo Shrimp will enjoy it.


----------

